
ImGui: Bloat-Free Immediate Mode GUI for C++ with Minimal Dependencies - setra
https://github.com/ocornut/imgui
======
BackwardSpy
I used this library in a lot of my University assignments. It's a really great
way to add controls for 3D renderers, simulations, games, et cetera. I mostly
used it for debugging purposes myself, but I could see it growing comfortably
into a production-ready UI.

